# Guess that game! <<<PIXEL VERSION>>>



## beethy (Jun 13, 2007)

Everyone likes games, so I thought I'd get one started here on Gbatemp!

*Game rules*: 
_- To join you must be able to upload, resize and post images in this thread. 
- You guess it right, you win. 
- Win, and create the next image! (NDS games only)
- When the first person guessed it right, announce it so they can make the next image. _

*Image rules are as follows*: 
_- Must be from a title not too unknown (stick with the fairly popular ones).. 
- Don't select areas from screenshots which are impossible to identify (IE, a small portion from the background) .. try to include at least 1 enemy.. or anything similar. 
- When cropping, enlarge the image so it's easier for us to view it here!_
- You can post a picture of a game already posted!

Remember, this game will only go well if you all join :] and remember to have fun. 
...Oh and.. hints should be given if people aren't getting the answer right or ask for hints  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*When the winner has gone offline .. or has been kinda quiet for too long, anyone is free to post the next image!*

I'll start.. mine is from a very well known game so it shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 13, 2007)

castlevania DOS


----------



## beethy (Jun 13, 2007)

sgadzookie80, you got it right!!
(was it too easy? lol) 

post your image please :]


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## Destructobot (Jun 13, 2007)

That would be New Super Mario Bros.


----------



## beethy (Jun 13, 2007)

Damn that was quick ;O 
haha is that a Goomba?


----------



## beethy (Jun 13, 2007)

btw, Destructobot.. 
go ahead and post yours since it's clear you got it right


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## 4saken (Jun 13, 2007)

Phantom hourglass?

EDIT:  Quick the thread is dying!






May be a bit hard unless you've played it >_>


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 13, 2007)

phoenix wright?


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(4saken @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> Phantom hourglass?


Yup.


----------



## Gene98 (Jun 13, 2007)

mb Kirby? /=


----------



## 4saken (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> phoenix wright?








 bingo


----------



## DJJoker (Jun 13, 2007)

How did you get that right 4saken. It looks like a part of just about any game !!!! lol


----------



## 4saken (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(DJJoker @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> How did you get that right 4saken. It looks like a part of just about any game !!!! lol



The phantom hourglass one O_O? You can see big-eyed Link right there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I thought my PW one was harder


----------



## beethy (Jun 13, 2007)

hmm curious what .TakaM will post

since he's pixel god and all ;]


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(beethy @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> hmm curious what .TakaM will post
> 
> since he's pixel god and all ;]



hehe
nothin special


----------



## beethy (Jun 13, 2007)

Sonic Rush?


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(beethy @ Jun 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > hmm curious what .TakaM will post
> ...


Sonic Rush? I'll post mine in a sec.


----------



## beethy (Jun 13, 2007)

shaunj66, i beat you > mwuahaha


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 13, 2007)

yup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 sonic rush


----------



## beethy (Jun 13, 2007)

!!!!

(remember, if it's too hard.. ask for a hint  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 13, 2007)

It's too hard. Give us a hint.


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 13, 2007)

elite beat agents >


----------



## Killermech (Jun 13, 2007)

Miss spider's sunny patch friends?


----------



## beethy (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> elite beat agents >



JESUS!

correct


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## beethy (Jun 13, 2007)

hard


----------



## 4saken (Jun 13, 2007)

From the strange 3d and the angle, Final Fantasy III 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (i'm wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Killermech (Jun 13, 2007)

Pirates of the caribbean?

EDIT: We need hints


----------



## 4saken (Jun 13, 2007)

ee increase the size after 3 people have guessed wrong.


----------



## 4ppleseed (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Jun 13 2007 said:


>




Yoshi's Island?


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 13, 2007)

no ones got it yet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







pretty obvious now


----------



## Killermech (Jun 13, 2007)

I still have no clue to be honest.. but it looks familiar


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 13, 2007)

Super Mario 64 DS?


----------



## Killermech (Jun 13, 2007)

Shrek3?


----------



## dice (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> no ones got it yetÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 13, 2007)

you have to get it now


----------



## Killermech (Jun 13, 2007)

Animal crossing wild world!


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 13, 2007)

now your turn


----------



## Killermech (Jun 13, 2007)

Here we go  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









EDIT: Bigger is better!


----------



## Torte (Jun 13, 2007)

Chocobo Tales!  I had it at the small one, why'd you blow it up to blatant proportions!!?  Now I'd put one up, but I don't know how to append images to my posts since I was too slack to ever learn.  Someone tell me now!


----------



## Killermech (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Torte @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> Chocobo Tales!Â I had it at the small one, why'd you blow it up to blatant proportions!!?Â Now I'd put one up, but I don't know how to append images to my posts since I was too slack to ever learn.Â Someone tell me now!



Das ist correct! No one was guessing so I had to  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[.img]imagelink[/img.]  (without the dots)


----------



## beethy (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Torte @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> Chocobo Tales!Â I had it at the small one, why'd you blow it up to blatant proportions!!?Â Now I'd put one up, but I don't know how to append images to my posts since I was too slack to ever learn.Â Someone tell me now!



added a tiny rule to speed up posts.. 
from now on everyone that wants to guess the game, they'll also need to be able to upload images to this thread. 
:]

i'll give you a little while, but if it takes too long i'll gladly post one.. so no worries there


----------



## 4saken (Jun 13, 2007)

He's offline! The thread is going to die!


----------



## Killermech (Jun 13, 2007)

Children of mana?


----------



## beethy (Jun 13, 2007)

this thread will never die >

also, hint plz. lol


----------



## beethy (Jun 13, 2007)

Magical Starsign?

are we close at all?


----------



## 4saken (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Killermech @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> Children of mana?



Correct, though Magical Starsign has a similar style of graphics, so you get a point too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




More picturess


----------



## Killermech (Jun 13, 2007)

Booya!


----------



## 4saken (Jun 13, 2007)

Advance wars?

edit: winnar?


----------



## beethy (Jun 13, 2007)

Advance Wars Dual Strike?


----------



## beethy (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(4saken @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> Advance wars?
> 
> edit: winnar?


damn you >


----------



## Killermech (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(4saken @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> Advance wars?
> 
> edit: winnar?



Winnar you are  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Carry on


----------



## beethy (Jun 13, 2007)

my F5 key is getting tired @[email protected];;;;


----------



## Killermech (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(beethy @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> my F5 key is getting tired @[email protected];;;;



Click on the 'track this topic' and check the 'get email directly' when new posts are posted  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Even though... im also using F5.. bandwidth eaters


----------



## beethy (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Killermech @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(beethy @ Jun 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > my F5 key is getting tired @[email protected];;;;
> ...


ooh, handy!


----------



## 4saken (Jun 13, 2007)

Don't worry! Making it now!

EDIT:


----------



## Killermech (Jun 13, 2007)

Planet puzzle league?


----------



## 4saken (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Killermech @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> Planet puzzle league?



Close.

Clue1: It's a similar game to the one KillerMech mentioned. That should give it away


----------



## Killermech (Jun 13, 2007)

Puzzle quest!


----------



## beethy (Jun 13, 2007)

TrionCube? o.O;


----------



## 4saken (Jun 13, 2007)

No, no >_>

Clue 2: One of the earlier puzzle games to be released


----------



## beethy (Jun 13, 2007)

Don't tell me it's Meteos


----------



## Killermech (Jun 13, 2007)

Tetris ds?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: I think you got it right with meteos


----------



## 4saken (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(beethy @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> Don't tell me it's Meteos



EDIT: It's when you blast the meteos into space (or whatever)

Win. quick some more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I gotta get to sleep soon


----------



## TLSpartan (Jun 13, 2007)

Sleep is for the weak


----------



## beethy (Jun 13, 2007)

sorry i took so long :]
had to find a tricky one






i bet you guys will guess it in like 3 seconds anyway though, lol


----------



## 4saken (Jun 13, 2007)

It's a game I've never played, but I'll throw a guess in anyway. Hotel dusk


----------



## beethy (Jun 13, 2007)

I have a feeling everyone's played the above game though :]

but hotel dusk is incorrect!


----------



## 4saken (Jun 13, 2007)

Well I didn't expect it to be; just that 0823 is Hotel Dusk's rom number 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll have another shot.. err. If everyone's played it.. that means I've played it!

No ideas. I'm off. Continue the game tomorrow!


----------



## beethy (Jun 13, 2007)

Alright! Here's a hint. 
Plants restore health in this game.


----------



## beethy (Jun 13, 2007)

another hint: one of the extremely few Mature games on the DS


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 13, 2007)

Resident Evil DS


----------



## beethy (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> Resident Evil DS



Correct!!
Time to post your image now :]

I'm off to bed also


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 13, 2007)

Ok giz five minutes.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 13, 2007)

Clue: Its a puzzle game that has a connection to Metroid & GameBoy.


----------



## Issac (Jun 13, 2007)

eeeh... hint!


----------



## spokenrope (Jun 13, 2007)

Super Puzzle Metroid GameBoy Adventure.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 13, 2007)

Thought my first clue made it obvious enough!

Ok a tribute to someone who designed Nintendo's biggest failure.

Be back in 15 mins in case anyone gets it.

Another clue: Game & Watch creator.


----------



## Zendrik (Jun 13, 2007)

Gunpey DS? BTW, if i'm right, do a random select for the next image poster.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Zendrik @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> Gunpey DS? BTW, if i'm right, do a random select for the next image poster.


Yup £10 fake English pounds to you.

Would spokenrope like to do one?


----------



## Issac (Jun 13, 2007)

warioware"!

EDIT: oh, i was wrong and slow...
anyway.. it said on a site that warioware inc. had a tribute to the virtual boy which is a failure... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




and there's metroid minigames in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha.. oh well


----------



## spokenrope (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Zendrik @ Jun 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Gunpey DS? BTW, if i'm right, do a random select for the next image poster.
> ...



I'd love to.  But I'm at work right now and won't be leaving for about two hours.  I'll do it if nobody minds waiting.


----------



## DJJoker (Jun 13, 2007)

As things seemed to have stalled a bit, let me substitute for spokenrope (for a few hours anyway, lol)






It was Nanostray. Sorry for the delay, forgot I had to go to the airport to pick up my parents, lol


----------



## Jax (Jun 13, 2007)

Final Fantasy III?

It's too blurry...


----------



## tisti (Jun 13, 2007)

Meteos?


----------



## lagman (Jun 13, 2007)

What is Garfield's Nightmare?


----------



## Kelli (Jun 13, 2007)

Nanostray? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Because I'm sure that I'm right, here is next:


----------



## Spikey (Jun 13, 2007)

Rocket Slime?


----------



## Kelli (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> Rocket Slime?



Correct.


----------



## Spikey (Jun 13, 2007)

Okay, here's next one then.





EDIT: Picture of the screen taken with my camera so sorry for the grid on the image. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That just how the DS screen looks up close.


----------



## lagman (Jun 13, 2007)

What is Contact?


----------



## Spikey (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> What is Contact?


Correct!


----------



## lagman (Jun 13, 2007)

Hope it's not that hard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Better image


----------



## Jax (Jun 13, 2007)

Nodame Cantabille!


----------



## Spikey (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> Nodame Cantabille!


----------



## lagman (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> Nodame Cantabille!


Correct! sorry for the delay


----------



## Jax (Jun 13, 2007)

I think this is an easy one...


----------



## lagman (Jun 13, 2007)

MegamanZero?


----------



## gamermole (Jun 13, 2007)

ok well ive just noticed this thread as im new here. so ill give it a wild stab in the dark. alot of these seem really hard to me

is it streetfighter? i dunno why but the blue thing looks like a ball of energy being shot out although i dont know wghat the purple thing is lol and are these all ds games?


----------



## Jax (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> MegamanZero?



Close.


----------



## skullstatue (Jun 13, 2007)

What is Megaman ZX?


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 13, 2007)

Mega Man Battle Network 5

EDIT: DAMN COURSE NOT ITS THE OTHER. Beaten to it anyway.


----------



## Jax (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(skullstatue @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> What is Megaman ZX?



YAY U WON!


----------



## gamermole (Jun 13, 2007)

can i ask why people are saying what is megamanzx instead of was it megaman zx? 2 totally different users have said what is lol, just wondering if theres something im not getting?


----------



## spokenrope (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(gamermole @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> can i ask why people are saying what is megamanzx instead of was it megaman zx? 2 totally different users have said what is lol, just wondering if theres something im not getting?



What is a Jeopardy reference?


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 13, 2007)

Anything to do with Jeopody?


----------



## Jax (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(gamermole @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> can i ask why people are saying what is megamanzx instead of was it megaman zx? 2 totally different users have said what is lol, just wondering if theres something im not getting?



Jeopardy. A show where your answers have to be in the form of a question.


----------



## JohnoBoy (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(gamermole @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> can i ask why people are saying what is megamanzx instead of was it megaman zx? 2 totally different users have said what is lol, just wondering if theres something im not getting?


What is Jeopardy?


----------



## skullstatue (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## gamermole (Jun 13, 2007)

oh i see well im from the uk ive never seen the show although i have heared an mp3 clip of celebrity jeeopardy


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 13, 2007)

What is Lunur Knights?


----------



## skullstatue (Jun 13, 2007)

No, it has something to do with a pony-tail and something happening after something fell out of the sky.


----------



## JohnoBoy (Jun 13, 2007)

C-C-C-Combo Break!


----------



## spokenrope (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> Anything to do with Jeopody?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good thing I beat all three of you to the punch.

Edit: I got it right, but only after hadrian.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(skullstatue @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> No, it has something to do with a pony-tail and something happening in outer space.


Scurge: Hive!!


----------



## skullstatue (Jun 13, 2007)

lol, yup!


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 13, 2007)

Ok heres a toughy...perhaps.


----------



## spokenrope (Jun 13, 2007)

Trauma center?


----------



## Jax (Jun 13, 2007)

Dead 'n' Furious AKA Touch the Dead!


----------



## spokenrope (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> Dead 'n' Furious AKA Touch the Dead!



sonofabitch I'm playing that game right now!  If that's right, I suck.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> Dead 'n' Furious AKA Touch the Dead!


MUTHA FUCKA!

Yip your right.


----------



## Jax (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## spokenrope (Jun 13, 2007)

Picross


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 13, 2007)

Yup its Picross...easy


----------



## Jax (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(spokenrope @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> Picross



Right-o! Picross DS was also a valid answer.


----------



## spokenrope (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## Hadrian (Jun 13, 2007)

Tetris DS


----------



## spokenrope (Jun 13, 2007)

Correct!


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## Jax (Jun 13, 2007)

Wario: Master of Disguise


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> Wario: Master of Disguise


Ooh you're good.


----------



## Spikey (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Jax @ Jun 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Wario: Master of Disguise
> ...


yes he is. i don't see it. then again, i never played the game longer than 5 minutes, so...


----------



## Jax (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## Hadrian (Jun 13, 2007)

Bleach?
Bleach 2?
Another game with white haired men?


----------



## Jax (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> Bleach?
> Bleach 2?
> Another game with white haired men?



Clue: That's not hair. That's a glove!


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(hadrian @ Jun 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleach?
> ...


Thats no glove!





THATS a glove.


----------



## Jax (Jun 13, 2007)

Another clue: It's a sequel.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 13, 2007)

For some reason Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin comes into my mind. And Phoenix Wright 2.

Is that screen from an FMV part of a game and is it Lunar Knights?


----------



## Jax (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> For some reason Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin comes into my mind. And *Phoenix Wright 2*.
> 
> Is that screen from an FMV part of a game and is it Lunar Knights?



Bingo! It's Phoenix Wright Ace Attourney - Justice for All!


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 13, 2007)

Ace.







Everyone must've played this game.


----------



## lagman (Jun 13, 2007)

What is Castlevania PoR?


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> What is Castlevania PoR?


Nope.

Had to reupped image.




Clue: This game also has gloves in it.


----------



## lagman (Jun 13, 2007)

Ok, one more hmmm.
What is New Super Mario Brothers?


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 13, 2007)

Nope.

Clue 2: Features a bearded bomb.


----------



## Spikey (Jun 13, 2007)

Super Mario 64 DS?


----------



## Ery (Jun 13, 2007)

The pic is not working for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> Super Mario 64 DS?


Yup.


----------



## Spikey (Jun 13, 2007)

Hooray! Then this one is next.


----------



## lagman (Jun 13, 2007)

Anno?


----------



## Ery (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeh, it looks like those Ore mines in Anno.


----------



## Spikey (Jun 13, 2007)

Nope, not Anno!


----------



## gamermole (Jun 13, 2007)

what is starfox command?


----------



## Spikey (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(gamermole @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> what is starfox command?


Thank you for playing, but you are wrong.


----------



## lagman (Jun 13, 2007)

Animal Crossing: W.W. ?


----------



## Spikey (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> Animal Crossing: W.W. ?


Wrong!


----------



## gamermole (Jun 13, 2007)

sonic rush? all i can tell from that pic is that its a vibrant game


----------



## Gene98 (Jun 13, 2007)

FF3


----------



## Spikey (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Gene98 @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> FF3


A winner is you!


----------



## Jax (Jun 13, 2007)

Custom Robo?

Edit: Oops too late...


----------



## Gene98 (Jun 13, 2007)

mb too simply...
anyone who finished this game should recognise it


----------



## Jax (Jun 13, 2007)

I honestly have no idea...
Are you sue it's a DS game?


----------



## gamermole (Jun 13, 2007)

i know it aint this but whenever i look at that tin man he reminds me of the ones with drills for noses off the old sonic games


----------



## lagman (Jun 13, 2007)

Looks GBAesque doesn't it?
BTW this deserves to be either pinned or moved


----------



## Gene98 (Jun 13, 2007)

no, it is not sonic rush
2*Jax*
Yes, I am shure (=

Hint: It's jap-only game. But VERY popular in all word. I thin now it's really easy to guess...

btw i need to sleep a little before my last exan. Srr... will answer after 6-7 hours...


----------



## lagman (Jun 13, 2007)

Oh well, maybe a new image then?


----------



## tshu (Jun 13, 2007)

Korigama Training DS


----------



## gieve (Jun 13, 2007)

zoo keeper


----------



## gieve (Jun 13, 2007)

sorry, my browser did a number on me i'm sowwie


----------



## lagman (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(tshu @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> Korigama Training DS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're right Sir.

EDIT: Whoa first post on 2 years


----------



## tshu (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## lagman (Jun 13, 2007)

Well *gieve* is not here, can eye post one more?


----------



## nileyg (Jun 13, 2007)

hintz plz


----------



## lagman (Jun 13, 2007)

Ok, it's a pretty recent, japanese only game.


----------



## nileyg (Jun 13, 2007)

Dragon quest monster


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 13, 2007)

aaaaa i was a on a different page this post doesn't exist


----------



## lagman (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(nileyg @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> Dragon quest monsterÂ



Another cheater!        
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















I'm messing with your mind guys lol
Wrong!


----------



## nileyg (Jun 13, 2007)

lol... it looks awfully slime-ish...


----------



## nileyg (Jun 13, 2007)

rocket slime?
oh... wait... japanese-only?


----------



## lagman (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(nileyg @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> lol... it looks awfully slime-ish...


Yeah, I know  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




One more hint: It was published by Nintendo.




It's not a Dragon Quest game.


----------



## nileyg (Jun 14, 2007)

what is nano island story?


----------



## lagman (Jun 14, 2007)

Wrong.
It's a little bit older.


----------



## lagman (Jun 14, 2007)

I guess nobody played that game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



One more hint: It's a _Training_ game.


----------



## nileyg (Jun 14, 2007)

ummm... Otona no Joushiki Yoku Training ?


----------



## lagman (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE(nileyg @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> ummm... Otona no Joushiki Yoku Training ?



No.


----------



## nileyg (Jun 14, 2007)

well... im just gonna go die now...  :'(


----------



## beethy (Jun 14, 2007)

hmmm no clue o.O
another hint? lol


----------



## lagman (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE(beethy @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> hmmm no clue o.O
> another hint? lol



*Pretty Recent
*Japanese Only
*Published by Nintendo
*It's a training game
**It was made by Namco Bandai*
*Nobody played it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*It's like: "Eye training"


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 14, 2007)

Is it that game where you are a train controller/driver/whatever? I can't remember the name...


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 14, 2007)

*EDIT: NVMz0rz.*


----------



## lagman (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> Is it that game where you are a train controller/driver/whatever? I can't remember the name...



hmm I think not, you "play" sports and stuff.


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 14, 2007)

Simple DS Series Vol. 9: Atama no Yokunaru: The Me no Training


----------



## beethy (Jun 14, 2007)

Miru Chikara wo Jissen de Kitearu: DS Ganriki Training? o.O;;;;;;;;;


----------



## lagman (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> Simple DS Series Vol. 9: Atama no Yokunaru: The Me no Training
> 
> 
> 
> ...






YES


----------



## nileyg (Jun 14, 2007)

you got it


----------



## beethy (Jun 14, 2007)

Good god , finally XD
alright, mine will be up in a second~


----------



## beethy (Jun 14, 2007)

bwahahahaha


don't worry, i'm nice with hints ;]


----------



## nileyg (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## lagman (Jun 14, 2007)

Lost in Blue?


----------



## beethy (Jun 14, 2007)

wrong!


----------



## beethy (Jun 14, 2007)

hint: this image was taken from the top screen.. which is also the non playing field.


----------



## lagman (Jun 14, 2007)

Scurge?


----------



## beethy (Jun 14, 2007)

bigger version


----------



## nileyg (Jun 14, 2007)

game and watch?


----------



## lagman (Jun 14, 2007)

Isn't it a Wario Ware minigame?


----------



## beethy (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Jun 14 2007 said:


> Isn't it a Wario Ware minigame?


a winnar is you!
=D


----------



## nileyg (Jun 14, 2007)

where you go laggyman?


----------



## beethy (Jun 14, 2007)

laggy's offline so i'll post another :]

this one shouldn't be too hard..


----------



## beethy (Jun 14, 2007)

hint: this game is played only with the stylus


----------



## beethy (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE(PharaohsVizier @ Jun 14 2007 said:


> Trauma Center!


Correct!! Your turn :]


----------



## nileyg (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## beethy (Jun 14, 2007)

added this to the first post: 
*When the winner has gone offline .. or has been kinda quiet for too long, anyone is free to post the next image!*

this is to keep the game alive ;]


----------



## lagman (Jun 14, 2007)

sorry


----------



## beethy (Jun 14, 2007)

Giant head crushes rural village TOUCH!


----------



## nileyg (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE(beethy @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> Giant head crushes rural village TOUCH!


WOW you got SKILLZ


----------



## lagman (Jun 14, 2007)

What is Gamics Vol. 1: Yokoyama Mitsuteru Sangokushi Dai 5 Kan Suishi no Hyou?


----------



## refugio (Jun 14, 2007)

golden sun ds?


----------



## nileyg (Jun 14, 2007)

what is rune factory?


----------



## nileyg (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## nileyg (Jun 14, 2007)

no... its not...


----------



## lagman (Jun 14, 2007)

What is Trioncube?


----------



## beethy (Jun 14, 2007)

nileyg told me what the answer is since he's offline.. 
so i will give out hints for this one :]


hint: the game is a sequel. 
hint: it is only controlled by the stylus.


----------



## Gene98 (Jun 14, 2007)

btw it was Jump Ultimate final boos. 4-7 komas /=


----------



## beethy (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE(PharaohsVizier @ Jun 14 2007 said:


> What is moonshell viewing that image?Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hint: the game is very similar to wario ware


----------



## Jax (Jun 14, 2007)

Point Blank?


----------



## beethy (Jun 14, 2007)

Hint: the game is about getting a girl to like you
over and over

remember. it's a sequel


----------



## beethy (Jun 14, 2007)

need more hints? T_T


----------



## Jax (Jun 14, 2007)

Rub Rabbits


----------



## beethy (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Jun 14 2007 said:


> Rub Rabbits


Correct!! your turn


----------



## Jax (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Dirtie (Jun 14, 2007)

Age of Empires maybe?


----------



## Jax (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Jun 14 2007 said:


> Age of Empires maybe?



Correct!


----------



## beethy (Jun 14, 2007)

Jax, F5 F5 F5


----------



## Dirtie (Jun 14, 2007)

Err, I don't have the time, so I nominate someone random to post an image

(I wasn't expecting to get it right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## beethy (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Jun 14 2007 said:


> Err, I don't have the time, so I nominate someone random to post an image
> 
> (I wasn't expecting to get it right
> 
> ...


i'll post the next one again =_=;;;;
lol






easy one!


----------



## DJJoker (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE(beethy @ Jun 14 2007 said:


> easy one!



Have any of these actually been easy ??? The only one I got was FF3 and that was after reading the answer


----------



## lagman (Jun 14, 2007)

Any hints?
That looks familiar but...


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE(DJJoker @ Jun 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(beethy @ Jun 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > easy one!
> ...


Theres been quite a lot, the Tetris DS one especially.


----------



## spokenrope (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Jun 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(DJJoker @ Jun 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(beethy @ Jun 14 2007 said:
> ...



Aw.  Dammit.   :'(


----------



## Spikey (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Jun 14 2007 said:


> Any hints?
> That looks familiar but...


Agreed... defiantly looks familiar, but I can't place it.


----------



## Jax (Jun 14, 2007)

Mario & Luigi: Partners in Time?


----------



## lagman (Jun 14, 2007)

O Beethy, Where Art Thou?


----------



## beethy (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm here! Hint: RPG
Hint: new release

btw if you're very sure you're right, go ahead and post the next image :]
off to bed now


----------



## lagman (Jun 14, 2007)

EDIT: What is... Etrian Odyssey?


----------



## Elrinth (Jun 14, 2007)

mabe Magical Vacation?


----------



## spokenrope (Jun 14, 2007)

Magical Starsign?


----------



## lagman (Jun 14, 2007)

beethy is offline, so...


----------



## Jax (Jun 14, 2007)

Pokémon Diamond/Pearl?


----------



## lagman (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Jun 14 2007 said:


> Pokémon Diamond/Pearl?



No.


----------



## Jax (Jun 14, 2007)

Zendoku


----------



## lagman (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Jun 14 2007 said:


> Zendoku



No, it's not, you cheater!
hint: But it's a puzzle.


----------



## spokenrope (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Jun 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Jax @ Jun 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Zendoku
> ...



I've been trying to do that too.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kakuromaniacs?


----------



## lagman (Jun 14, 2007)

No, it's a kinda old, japanese only puzzle.


----------



## jaxxster (Jun 14, 2007)

That slither game?


----------



## lagman (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Jun 14 2007 said:


> That slither game?


ding!ding!ding!

Slitherlink...yes


----------



## jaxxster (Jun 14, 2007)

yay...wooot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How do i get the image i want all pixel like? Im guessing zoom on paint?


----------



## lagman (Jun 14, 2007)

Right, actually any image editor


----------



## jaxxster (Jun 14, 2007)

man i cnt get imageshack to load. Any1 know another good site? 

*and whys my post count stuck at 999 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*


----------



## spokenrope (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Jun 14 2007 said:


> man i cnt get imageshack to load. Any1 know another good site?



Photobucket?


----------



## jumpman17 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Jun 14 2007 said:


> man i cnt get imageshack to load. Any1 know another good site?
> 
> *and whys my post count stuck at 999
> 
> ...



Because you're posting in the testing area where post count doesn't increase.


----------



## jaxxster (Jun 14, 2007)

Bit easy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*oh yeh i forgot this was testing area*


----------



## Jax (Jun 14, 2007)

Resident Evil?


----------



## jaxxster (Jun 14, 2007)

nope


----------



## lagman (Jun 14, 2007)

Hotel Dusk?


----------



## jaxxster (Jun 14, 2007)

yup your go again!


----------



## lagman (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## [M]artin (Jun 14, 2007)

Brain Age: Train Your Brain In Minutes A Day


----------



## lagman (Jun 14, 2007)

It's your turn amigo.


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 14, 2007)

Tried to make it a little tougher but, here goes:


----------



## simpson17 (Jun 14, 2007)

metroid prime hunters


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 14, 2007)

Correcto Mundo. Your turn.


----------



## simpson17 (Jun 14, 2007)

this ones gonna be really hard (I think)


----------



## jaxxster (Jun 14, 2007)

Tingles Balloon Flight?


----------



## simpson17 (Jun 14, 2007)

no, but it is a balloon from a different game

here's a slightly bigger image -


----------



## Spikey (Jun 14, 2007)

Mario Kart DS?


----------



## simpson17 (Jun 14, 2007)

yep, now its ur turn spikey


----------



## Spikey (Jun 14, 2007)

This one is probably way too easy.


----------



## lagman (Jun 14, 2007)

Wario Ware?


----------



## simpson17 (Jun 14, 2007)

tetris ds


----------



## Spikey (Jun 14, 2007)

Not Wario Ware or Tetris DS.
Hint: It's a sport game.


----------



## lagman (Jun 14, 2007)

any other hint?


----------



## Jax (Jun 14, 2007)

Mario Basketball?


----------



## Spikey (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Jun 14 2007 said:


> Mario Basketball?


Winner!

Here's the original image with the spot I used outlined in red.


----------



## lagman (Jun 14, 2007)

Jax is offline, who wants to play?

Oh, I'm sorry I swear I saw you offline.


----------



## Jax (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm here, just wait a minute!

EDIT: D'oh, maybe next time...


----------



## jaxxster (Jun 14, 2007)

Probs too easy.


----------



## _mrshl_ (Jun 14, 2007)

me:





ah.. too late..


----------



## chalupa (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Jun 14 2007 said:


> Probs too easy.
> 
> Electoplankton or animal crossing?
> 
> ...


lost in blue


----------



## _mrshl_ (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE(chalupa @ Jun 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(_mrshl_ @ Jun 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > me:
> ...



yupp, thought it would be too easy


----------



## Jax (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Jun 14 2007 said:


> Probs too easy.



Kirby Squeak Squad


----------



## jaxxster (Jun 14, 2007)

bingo...so back to you jax.


----------



## Jax (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## DJJoker (Jun 14, 2007)

Metroid Prime Pinball ?


----------



## Jax (Jun 14, 2007)

Nope. It's a japanese only game.


----------



## jaxxster (Jun 14, 2007)

rockman?


----------



## Caoimhin (Jun 14, 2007)

Boktai?


----------



## Jax (Jun 14, 2007)

Nope.

Another clue: It's one of the earliest DS games.


----------



## lagman (Jun 14, 2007)

Daigasso?


----------



## Jax (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Jun 14 2007 said:


> Daigasso?



You are correct, sir!
It's Daigasso: Band Brothers!

Your turn.


----------



## Danieluz (Jun 14, 2007)

Daigasso! band brothers ?

edit: too late...


----------



## lagman (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## chalupa (Jun 14, 2007)

advanced wars?


----------



## lagman (Jun 14, 2007)

No.


----------



## simpson17 (Jun 14, 2007)

Monopoly, Boggle, Yahtzee, Battleship


----------



## lagman (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE(simpson17 @ Jun 14 2007 said:


> Monopoly, Boggle, Yahtzee, Battleship



Wrong.
It's a movie based game.


----------



## spokenrope (Jun 14, 2007)

Robots?


----------



## lagman (Jun 14, 2007)

Not that movie.
But it's a CGI one.


----------



## HBK (Jun 14, 2007)

X-Men?


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 14, 2007)

Over The Hedge?


----------



## lagman (Jun 14, 2007)

Wrong.
and
Wrong.


----------



## gamermole (Jun 14, 2007)

open season lol


----------



## beethy (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Jun 14 2007 said:


> EDIT: What is... Etrian Odyssey?


for the record.. you win =D

as for the one you posted now.. i have no clue T_T moar hints plz


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 14, 2007)

Flushed Away?


----------



## lagman (Jun 14, 2007)

The movie won a Oscar AFAIK.


----------



## gamermole (Jun 14, 2007)

shrek?


----------



## lagman (Jun 14, 2007)

Nop.

EDIT: Did not win an Oscar, it was only nominated.
Best Animated Feature Film of the Year (2006)


----------



## simpson17 (Jun 14, 2007)

march of the penguins ds


----------



## lagman (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE(simpson17 @ Jun 14 2007 said:


> march of the penguins ds








  Animated CGI movie!


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 14, 2007)

Maybe he meant Happy Feet?


----------



## simpson17 (Jun 14, 2007)

monster house

edit - i think jimmy j beat me to it


----------



## lagman (Jun 14, 2007)

Choose one.


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 14, 2007)

monster house!!!!


----------



## lagman (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> monster house
> 
> This post has been edited by simpson17: Today, 05:44 PM
> 
> ...



Right





Oh fuck, I don't know who posted it first....beethy, can you decide?


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 14, 2007)

I AM KING!!!


----------



## simpson17 (Jun 14, 2007)

kirby canvas curse


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE(simpson17 @ Jun 14 2007 said:


> kirby canvas curse


Damn your eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




correct


----------



## beethy (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE(simpson17 @ Jun 14 2007 said:


> kirby canvas curse


damn that was quick! lol


----------



## simpson17 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## beethy (Jun 14, 2007)

Dang that one's small =D

got any hints? like.. what genre is the game?


----------



## simpson17 (Jun 15, 2007)

Here's a slightly bigger image





as for hints, this game is a n64 port


----------



## dice (Jun 15, 2007)

Kageyama Method - Dennou Hanpuku: Tadashii Kanji Kaki to Rikun?

(missed post above)


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

Diddy Kong Racing?


----------



## simpson17 (Jun 15, 2007)

nope, this should make it a little easier to guess (last picture hint)


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

ahh.. Rayman? (not sure if it was on n64)


----------



## chalupa (Jun 15, 2007)

rayman ds


----------



## lagman (Jun 15, 2007)

It looks like the Little Mermaid game, but there's this Navi... and it's a N64 port... Super Mario 64?


----------



## simpson17 (Jun 15, 2007)

yep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








edit - chalupa is right ^^


----------



## dice (Jun 15, 2007)

*eagerly awaits next picture*


----------



## lagman (Jun 15, 2007)

Actually, beethy won


----------



## simpson17 (Jun 15, 2007)

oops, ur right lagman, sry about that beethy


----------



## chalupa (Jun 15, 2007)

whoops beethy won!


----------



## simpson17 (Jun 15, 2007)

elite beat agents?
edit - damn u changed the post


----------



## dice (Jun 15, 2007)

ill post one if beefy doesn't in the next 5 mins or so (say if you're finding one!!)


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

finding one, gimme a sec @[email protected]


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

this one is VERY easy, lol 







GOOD LUCK, hope your internet connection is quick


----------



## chalupa (Jun 15, 2007)

you child molester!! doki doki majo shinpan.


----------



## lagman (Jun 15, 2007)

Labyrinth?


----------



## simpson17 (Jun 15, 2007)

doki doki majo shinpan? (The witch snk ds game)
edit - damn way too slow


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

QUOTE(chalupa @ Jun 15 2007 said:


> you child molester!! doki doki majo shinpan.


How come you knew it so quick then? XD HAHAHAhahaha
You win!


----------



## lagman (Jun 15, 2007)

Was that actually released?

Edit: @ beethy's response:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SNK Playmore


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Jun 15 2007 said:


> Was that actually released?


Not yet... but I was pretty sure everyone knew about the game, lol. 

Apparently that game has more pre-orders than any other video game.. ever. 
SCARY

but at least SNK will be back in business :]


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 15, 2007)

next pic chalupa


**edit** too late


----------



## dice (Jun 15, 2007)

final fantasy? (not a clue)


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 15, 2007)

QUOTE(dice @ Jun 15 2007 said:


> final fantasy? (not a clue)


nope


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

hmm no idea what i'm lookin at there...
a hint maybe?


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 15, 2007)

it's a long running series and appeared on the NES


----------



## dice (Jun 15, 2007)

could you increase the size. I really don't have any idea what I'm looking at here...


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

I 2nd that!
Please increase slightly


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## lagman (Jun 15, 2007)

Casetlevania DS?


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 15, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Jun 15 2007 said:


> Casetlevania DS?



Nope. 

Another hint: Its not been released yet


----------



## lagman (Jun 15, 2007)

Ninja Gaiden then


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm guessing it's Ninja Gaiden too.. 
it's gotta be a game with a darker theme because of the color scheme. o.o


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 15, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Jun 15 2007 said:


> Ninja Gaiden then









correct


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

man i can't wait to play that game btw :]


----------



## lagman (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm almost going home, I want to give my turn to Dice.


----------



## dice (Jun 15, 2007)

K I'll start off small


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

Prince of Tennis Crystal Drive 2005?


----------



## dice (Jun 15, 2007)

lol yh


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

Nightmare mode


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 15, 2007)

QUOTE(beethy @ Jun 15 2007 said:


> Prince of Tennis Crystal Drive 2005?


Was that right?


----------



## dice (Jun 15, 2007)

yep, just edited my post with the full pic


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

Hint: it's an eye. 

(lol)


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 15, 2007)

pictochat?


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

Nope

it's a very popular and well rated game :]


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 15, 2007)

bigger pic please


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

lol, pansy

but. okay :]


two eyes and one nose


----------



## simpson17 (Jun 15, 2007)

wario ware touched


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

WRONG!

but.. it is a game mostly controlled by the stylus


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

need a larger one?


----------



## dice (Jun 15, 2007)

plz


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 15, 2007)

QUOTE(beethy @ Jun 15 2007 said:


> lol, pansy


----------



## dice (Jun 15, 2007)

I like this topic, it stole my idea and made it fun


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 15, 2007)

is it hotel dusk?


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Jun 15 2007 said:


> is it hotel dusk?


win get


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 15, 2007)

hint: grid


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

no clue! hint or bigger please =D

it's either the eye of some cat creature or a coin o.O


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 15, 2007)

c'mon. that's made it too easy!


----------



## dice (Jun 15, 2007)

picross


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

Damn it IS picross :[
i play that game every day, haha

stupid of me not to have seen it


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 15, 2007)

QUOTE(dice @ Jun 15 2007 said:


> picross








hit!


----------



## dice (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

chocobo tales?


----------



## dice (Jun 15, 2007)

nope


----------



## refugio (Jun 15, 2007)

viewtiful joe ds?


----------



## dice (Jun 15, 2007)

nope

(and welcome to the forum)


----------



## simpson17 (Jun 15, 2007)

tony hawk american sk8land


----------



## dice (Jun 15, 2007)

QUOTE(simpson17 @ Jun 15 2007 said:


> tony hawk american sk8land


very good! I'm impressed


----------



## simpson17 (Jun 15, 2007)

Hint ^ thats a belly button


----------



## Danieluz (Jun 15, 2007)

Tony hawk's American Sk8land

edit: too late again


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

i dont remember playing a DS game with a fat person in it o.O;;

or... it's a monkey's belly? they look kinda fat too


WarioWare Touched?


----------



## dice (Jun 15, 2007)

it could be on of those J puzzle games


----------



## dice (Jun 15, 2007)

hey is it dead n furious?


----------



## simpson17 (Jun 15, 2007)

QUOTE(dice @ Jun 15 2007 said:


> hey is it dead n furious?








your correct! ^^


----------



## dice (Jun 15, 2007)

lol it just pop'd out of nowhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gimme a min to find a new pic


----------



## dice (Jun 15, 2007)

I'll skip my turn, unless I find a pic before someone else


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 15, 2007)

just a quick one


----------



## simpson17 (Jun 15, 2007)

mario 64 (special effects are cheating 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
edit - i meant super mario 64 ds of course


----------



## refugio (Jun 15, 2007)

mario 64 ds?


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Jun 15 2007 said:


> just a quick one


no editing please. 
just cropping and enlarging. :]


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 15, 2007)

QUOTE(simpson17 @ Jun 15 2007 said:


> mario 64 (special effects are cheating
> 
> 
> 
> ...



correct







edit - ok, no more fx. boo


----------



## simpson17 (Jun 15, 2007)

Hint - this game is currently out in japan only
however i hope it does get an english release


----------



## dice (Jun 15, 2007)

nite guys


----------



## lagman (Jun 15, 2007)

Lode Runner DS


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

Lode runner

edit: augh too late, lol


----------



## simpson17 (Jun 15, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Jun 15 2007 said:


> Lode Runner DS



Correcto Mundo


----------



## lagman (Jun 15, 2007)

:'(  I want a English release too.






Nite Dice.


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

not a clue, a tiny hint maybe? :]


----------



## lagman (Jun 15, 2007)

Recent platform game.


----------



## refugio (Jun 15, 2007)

wario master of disguise?


----------



## simpson17 (Jun 15, 2007)

tmnt


----------



## lagman (Jun 15, 2007)

No.
No.


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

SpiderMan 3?


----------



## lagman (Jun 15, 2007)

No.
Published by Konami.


----------



## simpson17 (Jun 15, 2007)

rayman raving rabbids
edit - didnt see the above post

castlevania PoR maybe?


----------



## lagman (Jun 15, 2007)

No Rayman.
No Castlevania.


----------



## simpson17 (Jun 15, 2007)

death junior and the science fair of doom


----------



## lagman (Jun 15, 2007)

QUOTE(simpson17 @ Jun 14 2007 said:


> death junior and the science fair of doom



A Winner is You:


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

wow, no clue o.O
was this game only released in japan?


----------



## superkrm (Jun 15, 2007)

death jr


----------



## lagman (Jun 15, 2007)

1102 - Death Jr. and the Science Fair of Doom (USA) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW: simpson17 won already.


----------



## simpson17 (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## lagman (Jun 15, 2007)

Lego Star Wars: TOT?


----------



## akinari42 (Jun 15, 2007)

Star Wars: Lethal Alliance ?


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

star wars?


----------



## simpson17 (Jun 15, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Jun 15 2007 said:


> Lego Star Wars: TOT?



Wow that was fast  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




kind of ot, but this game is finally gonna get the justice it deserves for the ds
http://www.gamespot.com/ds/action/legostar...saga/index.html

edit - btw lagman won


----------



## lagman (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

gah, dont know T_T

hint?


----------



## lagman (Jun 15, 2007)

hmm.. girly game.


----------



## Intruder (Jun 15, 2007)

I was gonna say Elite Beat Agents but then you said "girly game"!

P.S. How come you have pics of a girly game? eh?


----------



## lagman (Jun 15, 2007)

OfflineList 0.7.2a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




No, not EBA


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

moar hints pls T_T


----------



## spokenrope (Jun 15, 2007)

?


----------



## lagman (Jun 15, 2007)

No, feel the magic is not girly  :'( .

Hint: It'*Z* a pretty *Z*ucky game.


----------



## chalupa (Jun 15, 2007)

dogz
catz
hamersterz
hoesez
othe mamalz?


----------



## lagman (Jun 15, 2007)

None, but kinda close.


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

Bratz Ponyz? one of those Bratz games anyway


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

Bratz Forever Diamondz? =D lol


----------



## lagman (Jun 15, 2007)

QUOTE(beethy @ Jun 14 2007 said:


> Bratz Forever Diamondz? =D lol



Alright, alright, alright, alright
Alright, alright, alright, alright 






 Your turn.


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

An easy one for a change  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








GOOD LUCK


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

if you want a hint, dont be afraid to ask


----------



## lagman (Jun 15, 2007)

I want a hint


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

The game already has 4 iterations


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

of which 2 have been translated to english
fans eagerly await the next 2


----------



## lagman (Jun 15, 2007)

Gyakuten Saiban


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

CORRECT

nice one :]


----------



## lagman (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

Touch Detective?


----------



## lagman (Jun 15, 2007)

Nop.

Hint. It's a "brain" game.


----------



## Danieluz (Jun 15, 2007)

Mindstorm - train your brain


----------



## lagman (Jun 15, 2007)

Woo, finally Daniel!


----------



## Danieluz (Jun 15, 2007)

Ok... here it goes:


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

a hint T_T


----------



## lagman (Jun 15, 2007)

Lego Star Wars: TOT


----------



## lagman (Jun 15, 2007)

My last one, today


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

gah no clue
must be a classic though.. to use 'rest' instead of lives

is it that konami compilation?


----------



## lagman (Jun 15, 2007)

No.
It's a Hudson puzzle game


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

i don't know it then :X


----------



## simpson17 (Jun 15, 2007)

honeycomb beat


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

Wait.. honeycomb beat?


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

Argh i suck T_T lol


----------



## simpson17 (Jun 15, 2007)

heres an easy one


----------



## lagman (Jun 15, 2007)

Yoshi's Island DS


----------



## simpson17 (Jun 15, 2007)

^^ n1 lagman


----------



## lagman (Jun 15, 2007)

That was easy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, someone take my turn, please.

Nite guys.


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

nite lag =D






Good luck people!


----------



## nileyg (Jun 15, 2007)

what is contact?
Edit:Edit?


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

nileyg,  you win


----------



## nileyg (Jun 15, 2007)

DON'T LOOK AT ME I'M HIDEOUS


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

no idea at all @[email protected] quality is way too bad

any hints or larger image?


----------



## nileyg (Jun 15, 2007)

lol, i will try to make a better one XP


----------



## 4saken (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this thread has grown 30 pages since I was last here


----------



## adgloride (Jun 15, 2007)

Is it dragonballz?


----------



## nileyg (Jun 15, 2007)

well... this one should be a lil better





and in case you like it blurry  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










QUOTE(adgloride @ Jun 15 2007 said:


> Is it dragonballz?


Nope


----------



## amrum (Jun 15, 2007)

QUOTE(nileyg @ Jun 15 2007 said:


> well... this one should be a lil better
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mogitate Tingle no Barairo Ruppee Land ?


----------



## nileyg (Jun 15, 2007)

Almost... but no...


----------



## amrum (Jun 15, 2007)

Maybe "Tingle's Balloon Fight DS" then ?


----------



## nileyg (Jun 15, 2007)

QUOTE(amrum @ Jun 15 2007 said:


> Maybe "Tingle's Balloon Fight DS" then ?Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## amrum (Jun 15, 2007)

Hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My turn ! 

Can i use artwork ?


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

amrum, stick to screenshots please!


----------



## 4saken (Jun 15, 2007)

Preferably not. I was going to say Tingle, but that Japanese game somebody mentioned already said Tingle so I assumed if it really was it, you'd give it to them


----------



## amrum (Jun 15, 2007)

I hope it's not too easy !


----------



## Killermech (Jun 15, 2007)

Nanostray?


----------



## 4saken (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm going to use the re-pixellation machine... I have no idea. CLUE


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

hint please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(i hope this image doesn't actually have a filter on it T_T i hope i just suck lol)


----------



## amrum (Jun 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Killermech @ Jun 15 2007 said:


> Nanostray?



No !


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 15, 2007)

I am tempted to say final fantasy 3


----------



## amrum (Jun 15, 2007)

A hint ? Not yet, not enough proposals.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






QUOTE(FAST6191 @ Jun 15 2007 said:


> I am tempted to say final fantasy 3



No...


----------



## Killermech (Jun 15, 2007)

Devilish?


----------



## amrum (Jun 15, 2007)

next !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(i mean, no it's not Devilish)


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

hint T_T


----------



## amrum (Jun 15, 2007)

Ok here's a hint, look more attentively at the bottom left of the picture.


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

bottom left aint telling me anything T_T


----------



## Killermech (Jun 15, 2007)

QUOTE(amrum @ Jun 15 2007 said:


> Ok here's a hint, look more attentively at the bottom left of the picture.



Your hint sucks  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bigger pix plx


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Killermech @ Jun 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(amrum @ Jun 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok here's a hint, look more attentively at the bottom left of the picture.
> ...


lol


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

zzzzzzzzzzz =_=;;


----------



## amrum (Jun 15, 2007)

Ok here's another hint :

You can play this RPG with the stylus !


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

Lost Magic?


----------



## amrum (Jun 15, 2007)

Nope  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I tought it would be easier


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

Children of Mana? T_T

Magical Starsign? T_T 

;____;


----------



## Tdon (Jun 15, 2007)

Puzzle quest?


----------



## amrum (Jun 15, 2007)

Yes, it was Magical Starsign.









Your turn beethy !


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

QUOTE(amrum @ Jun 15 2007 said:


> Yes, it was Magical Starsign.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Please try to stick to the rules and don't filter images T_T
Anyway, I guess I win =D so I'll cook one up now

NO FILTERING > !!! /dropkick


----------



## amrum (Jun 15, 2007)

Oups sorry


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

amrum, no big deal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









hint: it's a game you are all ashamed of liking!


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

need a bigger one? @[email protected]


----------



## Shtroodle (Jun 15, 2007)

Barbie's Rough Day?


----------



## Killermech (Jun 15, 2007)

QUOTE(beethy @ Jun 15 2007 said:


> need a bigger one? @[email protected]


Yesh plx, as your hint made me think pokemon all the time and made me get disoriented


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

lol, but no =D


----------



## amrum (Jun 15, 2007)

another hint ?


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Killermech @ Jun 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(beethy @ Jun 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > need a bigger one? @[email protected]
> ...


Hahahaha  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










this is like 80% of the screen, cant post a bigger one than this


----------



## 4saken (Jun 15, 2007)

Err looks like some kind of mini-game..?

Rub rabbits?


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

NOPE =D

it's not a mini game



HINT: Redhead


----------



## 4saken (Jun 15, 2007)

kimpossible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

Correct!!!

And.. for the record 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



if you haven't given Kim Possible Global Gemini a try.. then don't wait any longer. 
It's a classic platform game in the style of old school PC platformers like Prince of Persia and Flashback. 

DONT BE ASHAMED OF LIKING IT T_T
it's .. okay~


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

if 4saken doesn't post a new one soon, anyone else is free to post one!


----------



## Killermech (Jun 15, 2007)

We must survive!

Hint: None  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT: I killed the thread yes!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hint: FPS


----------



## 4saken (Jun 15, 2007)

Killer! Now.. I don't know what game that's from.. Puzzle game?

just in time?


----------



## Tdon (Jun 15, 2007)

I haven't played it, I think...


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

looks like it's just us now :]
well, i don't know it and i'm off to bed @[email protected]

hopefully someone will have guessed it by tomorrow morning, hah


----------



## 4saken (Jun 15, 2007)

Err FPS?

Brothers in Arms?


----------



## Killermech (Jun 15, 2007)

QUOTE(4saken @ Jun 15 2007 said:


> Err FPS?
> 
> Brothers in Arms?



Das ist correct! IST GUTT!





Sleep tight beethy and your turn


----------



## 4saken (Jun 15, 2007)

Wait a sec. I'll post a thread killer.

EDIT: NEVERMIND. Gotta get to sleep! I nominate *random person* to continue


----------



## Tdon (Jun 15, 2007)

That sounds nice


----------



## 4saken (Jun 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Tdon @ Jun 15 2007 said:


> That sounds niceÂ



Let Killermech do it


----------



## Killermech (Jun 15, 2007)

QUOTE(4saken @ Jun 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Tdon @ Jun 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > That sounds niceÂ
> ...



Yea, i'll keep guessing on my own pic  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let someone random post a bit later asit appears you're all going to sleep now


----------



## Tdon (Jun 15, 2007)

I have one ready to go, not to hard i think...






Bah, did I just post a thread killer? Come on, guess! I'll even give hints but you'll have to ask for it.


----------



## lagman (Jun 15, 2007)

What is pokemon?


----------



## Tdon (Jun 15, 2007)

No that's not it, think older.


----------



## Jax (Jun 15, 2007)

Nintendogs


----------



## lagman (Jun 15, 2007)

What is Pokemon, Darned kids! Get off my lawn!

I'm thinking


----------



## Tdon (Jun 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Jun 15 2007 said:


> Nintendogs



A winner!


----------



## Jax (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## Tdon (Jun 15, 2007)

Mega Man Battle Network 5 maybe...?


----------



## lagman (Jun 15, 2007)

Well, I'm sure that's a map... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 any hint?

EDIT: Jax's offline >


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

he went offline

you are all doomed


----------



## beethy (Jun 15, 2007)

when someone's offline it's pretty much okay in my book to start a new one @[email protected]/


----------



## dice (Jun 15, 2007)

so who's going to do it


----------



## lagman (Jun 15, 2007)

*There was no image here*
Not me, that's for sure!


----------



## Jax (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm here!

Hint: There's "Touch" in the title...


----------



## dice (Jun 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Jun 15 2007 said:


> I'm here!
> 
> Hint: There's "Touch" in the title...


touch dic?


----------



## Jax (Jun 15, 2007)

Nope!

The title has some kind of explosive.


----------



## lagman (Jun 15, 2007)

Bomberman Touchland?


----------



## Jax (Jun 15, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Jun 15 2007 said:


> Bomberman Touchland?








WIN!


----------



## Spikey (Jun 15, 2007)

Bomberman... Spade?


----------



## lagman (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## Spikey (Jun 15, 2007)

Clubhouse Games?


----------



## lagman (Jun 15, 2007)

It was easy, huh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Did you see beethy? I can make some easy ones too  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your turn Spikey


----------



## Spikey (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## lagman (Jun 15, 2007)

I have no idea, maybe a bigger pic?


----------



## Spikey (Jun 15, 2007)

I'll give a hint: This game is out soon in USA and has been out in Japan for a while.


----------



## Jax (Jun 15, 2007)

SimCity?


----------



## simpson17 (Jun 15, 2007)

SimCity DS


----------



## Spikey (Jun 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Jun 15 2007 said:


> SimCity?


Yes. Sorry for late response.


----------



## lagman (Jun 15, 2007)

Well, someone?


----------



## simpson17 (Jun 15, 2007)

its been about an hour since lagmans post, so i guess i'll go


----------



## Danieluz (Jun 15, 2007)

Avatar - the last airbender


----------



## simpson17 (Jun 15, 2007)

you are correct sir


----------



## Danieluz (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## nileyg (Jun 15, 2007)

what is custom robo?


----------



## nileyg (Jun 15, 2007)

Im right so...




Schtay Alive


----------



## Danieluz (Jun 15, 2007)

Bleach ds 2nd?


----------



## nileyg (Jun 15, 2007)

yep


----------



## Danieluz (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## nileyg (Jun 15, 2007)

cleavage ds?


----------



## lagman (Jun 15, 2007)

It's Riiiiiiiiiiidge Racerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Danieluz (Jun 15, 2007)

indeed


----------



## nileyg (Jun 15, 2007)

well... I guess laggyman dosent like the game anymore  :'( 




The threads dieing  :'(


----------



## lagman (Jun 15, 2007)

Oh, I missed it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What is Magnetica?


----------



## nileyg (Jun 15, 2007)

Yay! laggyman is back  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Edit: Correct!


----------



## lagman (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## lagman (Jun 16, 2007)

No it's not.

It's one of the earliest DS games.


----------



## beethy (Jun 16, 2007)

Mario 64? o.O


----------



## lagman (Jun 16, 2007)

Believe it or not, it was released first


----------



## Gaisuto (Jun 16, 2007)

Yoshi Touch 'n Go?


----------



## lagman (Jun 16, 2007)

Nop.
It's a game where you need to draw.


----------



## Danieluz (Jun 16, 2007)

Pac-pix?


----------



## lagman (Jun 16, 2007)

You think you've got it
Ohh, you think you've go it.

Yes, you're right


----------



## Danieluz (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## lagman (Jun 16, 2007)

Is that homebrew?


----------



## Spikey (Jun 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Danieluz @ Jun 15 2007 said:


>


Chocobo Tales


----------



## Danieluz (Jun 16, 2007)

QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Jun 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Danieluz @ Jun 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Chocobo Tales



Right you are


----------



## Vapourstreak (Jun 16, 2007)

You there, Spikey?

If not, I call the next image!!!

5... 4... 3... 2... 1...

MY TURN!! (sorry if im being an ass)


----------



## Vapourstreak (Jun 16, 2007)

Here:






Easy one


----------



## beethy (Jun 16, 2007)

hint please =D no clue what that is


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 16, 2007)

looks like a piggy snout...


----------



## Vapourstreak (Jun 16, 2007)

Hint:

Uh... You use your stylus to control the whole game

[EDIT]If i give a bigger picture, it will be too obvious


----------



## beethy (Jun 16, 2007)

gonna need a slightly bigger image methinks
since 50% of DS games are controlled by stylus, doesnt narrow it much for me T_T

edit: oh, moar hints then XD


----------



## 4saken (Jun 16, 2007)

stylus huh.. a brain training game of some kind?


----------



## Vapourstreak (Jun 16, 2007)

Nope.  Its a game where you control toys


----------



## beethy (Jun 16, 2007)

well i'm stumped W_W


----------



## Vapourstreak (Jun 16, 2007)

Uh... Its a strategy game.  The picture is a blow up of the box art.  Uh... The protagonist wears a red hat.


----------



## 4saken (Jun 16, 2007)

Mario and DK: march of the minis?


----------



## Vapourstreak (Jun 16, 2007)

yup!  Go 4saken!


----------



## 4saken (Jun 16, 2007)

My turn. Wait a sec. Try to stick to game shots - I think it'll make it easier


----------



## Vapourstreak (Jun 16, 2007)

lol


----------



## beethy (Jun 16, 2007)

Vapourstreak, not only did you select an insanely tiny area.. but you also didn't stick to a screenshot

please check the first post next time, thanks!


----------



## 4saken (Jun 16, 2007)

Left side should give it away


----------



## beethy (Jun 16, 2007)

Sonic Rush? o.O


----------



## 4saken (Jun 16, 2007)

Nope.


----------



## Vapourstreak (Jun 16, 2007)

QUOTE(beethy @ Jun 15 2007 said:


> Vapourstreak, not only did you select an insanely tiny area.. but you also didn't stick to a screenshot
> 
> please check the first post next time, thanks!








  I'm soooo sorry.... I didn't read much of it.  Sorry   :'(


----------



## beethy (Jun 16, 2007)

gimme a hint! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 like.. what are those yellow dots? (unless it'll give it away)


----------



## 4saken (Jun 16, 2007)

QUOTE(beethy @ Jun 16 2007 said:


> gimme a hint!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Think of them as neon lights


----------



## beethy (Jun 16, 2007)

Mega Man Battle Network 5? o.O;


----------



## 4saken (Jun 16, 2007)

:/

Clue 1: Neon lights
Clue 2: The blur on the left is a character in the game.


----------



## beethy (Jun 16, 2007)

So it's gotta be some game set in either the future or current time.. 
Main character is someone with blue hair.. 
also.. it's probably in 2D. 

Still dunno what game that could be :X


----------



## 4saken (Jun 16, 2007)

QUOTE(beethy @ Jun 16 2007 said:


> So it's gotta be some game set in either the future or current time..
> Main character is someone with blue hair..
> also.. it's probably in 2D.
> 
> Still dunno what game that could be :X



Clue 3: None of the above are correct (maybe the first one, but nobody knows)
Clue 4: Has online play
CLUE 5: FINAL CLUE! It is a Mario Game. Waluigi is the character I am talking about! DON't DIE ON ME THREAD


----------



## Gaisuto (Jun 16, 2007)

Mario Kart?


----------



## 4saken (Jun 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Jun 16 2007 said:


> Mario Kart?



Correct.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jun 16, 2007)

Okay, I haven't been following the topic entirely so I don't know if this game was used or not. Most likely was though...and I bet the first post will get it.


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 16, 2007)

Planet Puzzle League (AKA Panel De Pon)


----------



## Gaisuto (Jun 16, 2007)

Told ya. Yep.


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm too lazy to find a screenshot right now, someone else post one.


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 16, 2007)

Okay, fine. Here:


----------



## 4saken (Jun 16, 2007)

I think you just killed the thread. Wild guess - pokemon.


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 16, 2007)

I AM TEH THRAED KILLER!!!1 

And no, not even close. It probably wasn't the best choice. It may not be popular enough to get recognized.

Hint: It's only been released in Japan.


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## beethy (Jun 16, 2007)

no clue T_T moar hints please


----------



## 4saken (Jun 16, 2007)

slitherlink?

EDIT: I'm 100% sure I'm correct, so I'll post one in a sec.

EDIT2:






A large portion of the map screen


----------



## beethy (Jun 16, 2007)

puzzle quest?


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 16, 2007)

QUOTE(4saken @ Jun 16 2007 said:


> slitherlink?


Yup.


----------



## 4saken (Jun 16, 2007)

QUOTE(beethy @ Jun 16 2007 said:


> puzzle quest?



Nope :/

CLUE: A game to do with vehicles


----------



## beethy (Jun 16, 2007)

no clue =D lol


----------



## 4saken (Jun 16, 2007)

Okay clue 2: a low rated game.

Killed the thread: Clue 3: FINAL CLUE: A game about big motha truckers.


----------



## beethy (Jun 16, 2007)

big motha truckers? rofl


----------



## 4saken (Jun 16, 2007)

Correct 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope that clue wasn't too obvious.


----------



## dice (Jun 16, 2007)

It wasn't


----------



## dice (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## lagman (Jun 16, 2007)

Advance Wars DS


----------



## dice (Jun 16, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Jun 16 2007 said:


> Advance Wars DS


right!


----------



## lagman (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## dice (Jun 16, 2007)

sonic rush!


----------



## Wanque (Jun 16, 2007)

Little Big Adventure


----------



## dice (Jun 16, 2007)

I skip my turn


----------



## lagman (Jun 16, 2007)

Wrong!
Both of you.


----------



## dice (Jun 16, 2007)

*!*

I've been tricked


----------



## lagman (Jun 16, 2007)

You're not the first..nor the last


----------



## dice (Jun 16, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Jun 16 2007 said:


> You're not the first..nor the last







(NOT an in-game screenshot)


----------



## lagman (Jun 16, 2007)

Cat*Z*

*EDIT*: oh!


----------



## lagman (Jun 16, 2007)

Too hard  :'( *?*


----------



## MAD_BOY (Jun 16, 2007)

trauma center!


----------



## lagman (Jun 16, 2007)

Right.


----------



## MAD_BOY (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Mikke0 (Jun 16, 2007)

Theme Park DS?


----------



## Vapourstreak (Jun 17, 2007)

Where's MAD_BOY?


----------



## MAD_BOY (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Mikke0 @ Jun 16 2007 said:


> Theme Park DS?


correct.


----------



## lagman (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## Mewgia (Jun 17, 2007)

Elite Beat Agents?


----------



## lagman (Jun 17, 2007)

Nop.
It's some sort of race game


----------



## 4saken (Jun 17, 2007)

Diddy KONG? :S


----------



## lagman (Jun 17, 2007)

Nop, that's a proper race game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Compared with this one at least-


----------



## 4saken (Jun 17, 2007)

Proper? Tony Hawk Downhill Jam?


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 17, 2007)

Crazy Frog Racer?


----------



## lagman (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE(4saken @ Jun 16 2007 said:


> Proper? Tony Hawk Downhill Jam?



Right.


----------



## 4saken (Jun 17, 2007)

Relatively simple.


----------



## spokenrope (Jun 17, 2007)

Hotel Dusk?


----------



## 4saken (Jun 17, 2007)

Yea


----------



## spokenrope (Jun 17, 2007)

Aiite.  Let me go find one.

Edit: Here ya go.


----------



## Infinitus (Jun 17, 2007)

My guess is Diddy Kong Racing DS. I recognise the art style from the N64 version.


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 17, 2007)

mario kart DS


----------



## 4saken (Jun 17, 2007)

Since this thread is dead, I declare Takam the winner!


----------



## dice (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## 4saken (Jun 17, 2007)

Yes wai! Somebody post one >_>


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 17, 2007)

Quite a hard one, but it's from the very start of the game at least


----------



## lagman (Jun 17, 2007)

Dogz?


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 17, 2007)

Bratz Goatz?


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 17, 2007)

Nopez


----------



## lagman (Jun 17, 2007)

Megaman Battle Network?


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 17, 2007)

Nope.  You will know the game tho, it's not Horsez or Barbie or anything like that


----------



## Kelli (Jun 17, 2007)

Wario Ware touched?


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 17, 2007)

Nope, good guess though.  If no-one gets it soon I might make it a little bigger so you see more of the pic


----------



## spokenrope (Jun 17, 2007)

Theme Park?


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 17, 2007)

Nope


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 17, 2007)

Here's a little more


----------



## Kelli (Jun 17, 2007)

Bomberman land touch!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is next:


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 17, 2007)

Correct


----------



## Vapourstreak (Jun 17, 2007)

Soem kind of spongbob game?  Looks like squidward.... SpongeBob Battle for Bikini Bottom?


----------



## Kelli (Jun 17, 2007)

Nope. 

Hint. It is quite low rated game


----------



## Vapourstreak (Jun 17, 2007)

Hint, please


----------



## lagman (Jun 17, 2007)

Zendoku?


----------



## Kelli (Jun 17, 2007)

No. 

Edit.  Hint. The game contains elves.


----------



## Vapourstreak (Jun 17, 2007)

Still have no idea


----------



## Kelli (Jun 17, 2007)

Big hint! Its theme is based on christmas.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jun 17, 2007)

ELF BOWLING

- Sam


----------



## Kelli (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Jun 17 2007 said:


> ELF BOWLING
> 
> - Sam












Correct.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jun 17, 2007)

- Sam


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 17, 2007)

Is that Jigglypuff? Guessing it's a pokemon game and seeing as they're DS games...- Pokemon Diamond? (Note if I lose because it's pokemon pearl I will hurt you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

EDIT: Actually, looking again, I'm not sure that is a pokemon


----------



## Sinkhead (Jun 17, 2007)

Nope, it's not a Pokemon

- Sam


----------



## lagman (Jun 17, 2007)

Pac Pix


----------



## Kelli (Jun 17, 2007)

Hint please.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Jun 17 2007 said:


> Pac Pix


Yup, it's one of the ghosts

- Sam


----------



## lagman (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## Kelli (Jun 17, 2007)

Mario vs. donkey kong 2 - March of the minis.

Edit.





That is super easy, because i have to go to the bed.


----------



## lagman (Jun 17, 2007)

Right and fast.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 17, 2007)

Polarium?


----------



## Vapourstreak (Jun 17, 2007)

WHERE IS KELLI!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!


----------



## lagman (Jun 18, 2007)

OMG! They killed Kelli!


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Kelli @ Jun 17 2007 said:


> Mario vs. donkey kong 2 - March of the minis.
> 
> Edit.
> 
> ...


That's where kelli is


----------



## Vapourstreak (Jun 18, 2007)

oh yeah


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 18, 2007)

polarium?

edit-
oh um, mewiga guessed that first... 
don't quote the pic


----------



## Kelli (Jun 18, 2007)

Yeah, that was polarium.


----------



## lagman (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## Vapourstreak (Jun 18, 2007)

Uh... it looks liek a transformber or bionicle...


----------



## lagman (Jun 18, 2007)

Nop.

This guy is pure evil.


----------



## Vapourstreak (Jun 18, 2007)

Hint, please


----------



## lagman (Jun 18, 2007)

It's a puzzle game, a great puzzle game.


----------



## MAD_BOY (Jun 18, 2007)

trioncube obviously


----------



## lagman (Jun 18, 2007)

Obviously


----------



## MAD_BOY (Jun 18, 2007)

a hard one


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 18, 2007)

O.o
Brothers in Arms?


----------



## MAD_BOY (Jun 18, 2007)

correct, and i thought it was hard D:


----------



## lagman (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## lagman (Jun 19, 2007)

C'mon honey, you can make it




This is not the image, look the previous post.


----------



## MAD_BOY (Jun 19, 2007)

give a hint!
i'm completely clueless


----------



## lagman (Jun 19, 2007)

It's a compilation.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 19, 2007)

Wild guess here...
Konami Classics Arcade?


----------



## lagman (Jun 19, 2007)

Nop.

And there's only two compilations AFAIK...so..


----------



## rashef (Jun 19, 2007)

Retro Atari Classics ?


----------



## lagman (Jun 19, 2007)

Rashef won.
It's his turn.


----------



## rashef (Jun 19, 2007)

Here's an easy one ;]


----------



## Wanque (Jun 19, 2007)

Little Big Adventure


----------



## MAD_BOY (Jun 19, 2007)

mario and luigi partners in time


----------



## rashef (Jun 19, 2007)

And the winner is MAD_BOY.


----------



## MAD_BOY (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## Ery (Jun 19, 2007)

Golden tee golf!

Nah i don't havea clue on that.. it looks like a tree o.O


----------



## MAD_BOY (Jun 19, 2007)

yep, it is a tree, which is being split in 2


----------



## Ery (Jun 19, 2007)

A bad guess, Animal Crossing?


----------



## MAD_BOY (Jun 19, 2007)

nope


----------



## Ery (Jun 19, 2007)

Arghh!


----------



## Kelli (Jun 19, 2007)

Wario Ware touched!

Next:


----------



## MAD_BOY (Jun 19, 2007)

dinner dash?


----------



## JohnoBoy (Jun 19, 2007)

*diner* actually


----------



## Kelli (Jun 19, 2007)

Correct. I thought it was harder...    ..because i thought nobody could play it.


----------



## Ery (Jun 19, 2007)

Becuse no one posted on LOOOOOOONG  TIME.

I post a new pic.

This one is easy..


----------



## Vapourstreak (Jun 19, 2007)

Thats TINY!!!


----------



## simpson17 (Jun 19, 2007)

World of Warcraft

isn't this DS games?


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 20, 2007)

Yes.

No non-DS games please :/


----------



## deathfisaro (Jun 21, 2007)

Seems battletoads killed the thread. Let's have a go again






If I'm away and you need a hint, here's another http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e400/dea...o/guesswho2.jpg
Then it should be somewhat obvious


----------



## jaz (Jun 21, 2007)

Mario...from some Mario game


----------



## 4saken (Jun 21, 2007)

Yoshi Island DS


----------



## MAD_BOY (Jun 21, 2007)

mario vs donkey kong 2


----------



## Dirtie (Jun 21, 2007)

I would say Mario and Luigi: Partners in Time (again)

(if it's right, someone else come up with an image please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## 4saken (Jun 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Jun 21 2007 said:


> I would say Mario and Luigi: Partners in Time (again)
> 
> (if it's right, someone else come up with an image please
> 
> ...



Oh yes forgot about that. Both M&L and Yoshi have baby mario


----------



## deathfisaro (Jun 22, 2007)

All wrong!
I'm terribly sorry about the url, I meant 
http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e400/dea...o/guesswho.jpg

Hint 2: Look closely around his neck. Perhaps this Mario head is supposed to stay in one place just to represent who he is..


----------



## 4saken (Jun 22, 2007)

Huh..? Itadaki Street? Mario Hoops?


----------



## deathfisaro (Jun 22, 2007)

Itadaki Street was the answer!
I was successful in tricking people into thinking it's a Mario titled game =D


----------



## lagman (Jun 22, 2007)

Well:
Itadaki Street DS: Dragon Quest *Super Mario*


----------



## deathfisaro (Jun 23, 2007)

Ohh.. Nintendo Japan has it titled "Itadaki Street DS", the "DS" didn't ring "Dragonquest Supermario" until I've stared at the boxart for 3 minutes.
I made it look obviously like Mario, but hard to figure out from which game


----------



## nileyg (Jul 3, 2007)

Wake up
*Slap*
The threads starting to die


----------



## MAD_BOY (Jul 3, 2007)

Mr. Driller


----------



## 4saken (Jul 3, 2007)

The thread was awoken! But only barely.


----------



## nileyg (Jul 4, 2007)

DAMN IT!!! THIS THREAD IS NOT DIEING!!!
YES!!!!
IT WAS MR DRILLER
CAPS TO... UM... SOMETHING...
yeah...


----------



## nileyg (Jul 4, 2007)

NEXT!




*Twitch*
*Twitch*


----------



## wiithepeople (Dec 20, 2007)

hmm that's hard


----------



## Foie2 (Dec 20, 2007)

Just a shot in the dark...  Metroid?


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 20, 2007)

phoooo I'm stumped, post it again showing a little more?


----------



## nileyg (Dec 20, 2007)

I posted that MONTHS ago, I don't even remember what it was from...
Skip it and start over

Edit: It was time ace, someone post a new one anyways.


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 20, 2007)

?


----------



## nileyg (Dec 20, 2007)

lol
Twinsen *DS*?


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 20, 2007)

yus!
it's in the pre-alpha pre-beta stages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




your turn


----------



## nileyg (Dec 20, 2007)

lol, penis...

wait WHAT? 
are you really making a ds version?


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 20, 2007)

pre-alpha pre-beta means nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and tetris DS?


----------



## nileyg (Dec 20, 2007)

:'(



Yeah...


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## nileyg (Dec 20, 2007)

Geometry wars?


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Foie (Dec 21, 2007)

Here's one.  It should be really easy...


----------



## Mewgia (Dec 21, 2007)

erm Pheonix Wright 3


----------



## Pigwooly (Dec 21, 2007)

Viewtiful Joe: Double Trouble?


----------



## Foie (Dec 21, 2007)

Bingo.  It was Godot


----------



## Waddle Dee (Dec 22, 2007)

It's been a day, sorry if I break the cycle.






This shouldn't be too hard for anyone who plays the DS.


----------



## bobrules (Dec 22, 2007)

WORMS: Open Warfare 2?


----------



## Waddle Dee (Dec 22, 2007)

Nope. Naw, I'm kidding, it's right.


----------



## bobrules (Dec 22, 2007)

somebody take my spot.


----------

